# shooting match



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

i believe i could make some money having shooting matches......wonder if just a business license would suffice........

i know clubs have them and seems to be few laws regulating them.......

i use to have a small archery business and business license,,we had some informal bow shoots and no problems........
anyone tried this or potential problems.............


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I suppose the 1st thing to check out is if you'd need insurance then the second thing would be how to word a legal waiver.


----------

